# Facebook page?



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Could the Mods make an 'official' Fancy Mice Breeders page on facebook?
Just a thought


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Click here


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I joineddd


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

i joined


----------

